# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  RavenBot Pindle autostash

## Rav3nx

Main features:
This bot will be delivered to each individual user with a personalized unique code. This adds a layer of security.
It has no Virus detections: maybe 5 False positives from unpopular/poor AV softwares.
Virustotal test link
Compared to other bots, I won't share names that have 40+ detections. (pixelo)

Features Blizzard:

-Autoruns Pindle
-Picks up Unique, Runes and set
-Auto stash

New updates soon: autopot
Discord link

----------


## demerda10

> Main features:
> This adds a layer of security.
> Discord link


Lmao, at least have the decency to say the real reason (pixel bot).

----------

